# Just found the CJ Box book series on Game Warden Joe Pickett-Highly recommend!!



## Billybowlegs (Aug 25, 2015)

Brother-in-law who lives in Wyoming, told me about an author from Wyoming who writes fiction books about a game warden character named Joe Pickett who gets into different adventures.  There are over 16 books in the series and I have enjoyed the first nine books I've read.  If you are looking for a new author who has great books, then I recommend CJ Box.

Anyone out there who has read this series?  Let us know your thoughts.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Aug 26, 2015)

I love his stuff. Think I have over half of them now.
Also try Paul Dorion's books: The Poachers Son etc. Bobby Cole also has a couple books now that are. Dorion and Cole aren't Wyoming guys but their books are excellent reads.


----------



## JohnK (Sep 9, 2015)

I download most of them from the local library to my kindle fo' free if ya'll interested.


----------



## Billybowlegs (Sep 9, 2015)

I never thought of getting them from the library for free on my kindle!!

I'll have to see if my local library will do that...thanks for the advice!!


----------



## Milkman (Jun 3, 2022)

7 years later ……….Paramount plus has a new series about Joe Pickett.


----------



## pjciii (Jun 3, 2022)

I haven't read any of The series. Just ran across the thread. I will not pay for paramount + so i guess its off to the library


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 4, 2022)

I've read a couple of them, good books. I also don't have Paramount +. I do have Paramount Channel on my DirecTV, is it on the regular channel if you're subscribed?


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 4, 2022)

I've read several. They're good.


----------



## Timberman (Jun 4, 2022)

save yet subscription money. I watched a few episodes trying to get into it. Bad acting and writing IMO. A couple examples: a bull elk poached in the summer with a magnificent hard crown of antlers and wrestling an emu out of a house while getting pecked repeatedly in the face with nary a mark.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 4, 2022)

Timberman said:


> save yet subscription money. I watched a few episodes trying to get into it. Bad acting and writing IMO. A couple examples: a bull elk poached in the summer with a magnificent hard crown of antlers and wrestling an emu out of a house while getting pecked repeatedly in the face with nary a mark.



Started watching the first episode and saw the elk that was poached in summer with huge rack and discussion about how it wouldn’t be able to help raise the young elk.  Immediately turned it off.  One of the worst shows about the outdoors I have ever seen.  Definitely don’t spend the money on a subscription to Paramount+ for that show.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 4, 2022)

Watching the series. Great


----------



## fredw (Jun 4, 2022)

Long time fan of C J Box's books.


----------



## HughW2 (Jun 5, 2022)

Love his books.  He sold out to Hollywood and took the big check; David E. Kelly absolutely ruined the series by having to make politically correct (according to liberal agenda) changes.


----------



## Gator89 (Jun 5, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> I've read a couple of them, good books. I also don't have Paramount +. I do have Paramount Channel on my DirecTV, is it on the regular channel if you're subscribed?



Nope, have to pay extra for the "+" .

Joe Pickett is definitely better than watching weeds grow in your garden, but will never approach the quality of Yellowstone and certainly not Longmire.


----------



## Gator89 (Jun 5, 2022)

Timberman said:


> save yet subscription money. I watched a few episodes trying to get into it. Bad acting and writing IMO. A couple examples: a bull elk poached in the summer with a magnificent hard crown of antlers and wrestling an emu out of a house while getting pecked repeatedly in the face with nary a mark.



So far Taylor Sheridan's shows have been worth the cost of the 'scription, 1883, Mayor of Kingstown, etc.

Joe Pickett as a crime drama is like watching Support Your Local Gunfighter and expecting a good western.


----------



## Gator89 (Jun 5, 2022)

HughW2 said:


> Love his books.  He sold out to Hollywood and took the big check; David E. Kelly absolutely ruined the series by having to make politically correct (according to liberal agenda) changes.



ABC also failed at adapting his lady sheriff's deputy character to fit the woke agenda.


----------



## ssramage (Jun 6, 2022)

I've read a few of them over the years. It used to be a favorite of mine to keep in my hunting bag for when deer hunts were slow.

I've been hung up on the Jack Carr series lately. Excellent books.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 26, 2022)

I watched the whole season of Joe Pickett. It wasn’t a high dollar production but It was ok entertainment. 

The Paramount Plus package I have is $10 a month. Lots of good Paramount stuff from years back and the newer stuff too.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jul 27, 2022)

Picked up a couple CJ Box books I hadn't read yet in the thrift store last week. Just ordered a Paul Doirion and a Bobby Cole one I was lacking too. Glad you folks reminded me to check for new ones.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 1, 2022)

Timberman said:


> save yet subscription money. I watched a few episodes trying to get into it. Bad acting and writing IMO. A couple examples: a bull elk poached in the summer with a magnificent hard crown of antlers and wrestling an emu out of a house while getting pecked repeatedly in the face with nary a mark.


I got pecked on the head once by an emu. I had a hat on at the time, and I had a big ol' sore on top of my head for about two weeks. Felt like somebody hitting me with a clawhammer.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Aug 6, 2022)

A couple other good books are the ones by William R. Forstchen : One Second After and I think 2 followups. Might keep you nights for a week or so but excellent reading.
Reading CJ Box's "Highway" now. Very good. Not a Joe Pickett novel.


----------



## DannyW (Aug 9, 2022)

ssramage said:


> I've read a few of them over the years. It used to be a favorite of mine to keep in my hunting bag for when deer hunts were slow.
> 
> I've been hung up on the Jack Carr series lately. Excellent books.



I like Carr's books. One reason is they are accurate when it comes to guns. If you like Carr I bet you would also like Stephen Hunter's Bob Lee Swagger series.


----------



## TomC (Aug 11, 2022)

I've read most of the Joe Pickett series on my iPad either sittin' 20 feet up in a portable in the fall or sittin' in my gobbler lounger come springtime. Great series!


----------

